# Apache Takes Out 8 Armed Insurgents With Hellfire And 30mm In Iraq



## Crusader74 (Jun 8, 2008)

This is gonna hurt!

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7d6_1212756819[/ame]


----------



## Ravage (Jun 8, 2008)

"Get out of the road if you want to grow old" Pink Floyd


----------



## pardus (Jun 8, 2008)

That is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 8, 2008)

It made me want to go buy some fireworks.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Freakin great video!!!!!!;)


----------



## SpazDave (Jun 9, 2008)

I think they learned to stop praising allah and start praising the almighty hellfire missle.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jun 9, 2008)

That was beautiful man, freaking beautiful!!!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 9, 2008)

SpazDave said:


> I think they learned to stop praising allah and start praising the almighty hellfire missle.




I LoL'd!!


----------



## pardus (Jun 10, 2008)

I may have to defect to live leak, they have real balls and show me this shit that is so addicting!


----------



## JBS (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you think Predator operators get headaches, controlling their UAV's by watching the grainy LiveLeak videos?


----------



## SpazDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Hahaha, I just watched this again and I'm still cracking up.


----------



## pardus (Jun 12, 2008)

It's like crack, you cant just do it once!


----------

